# Halloween music CD



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Just wanted to give a heads up for anyone interested. I collect Halloween music and have a very large collection. I just recently came across a collection of tunes and I couldn't believe how many I have never heard, and I've heard alot! Anyway, it's a 2 disc set and at a very good price. you can get it here.

http://www.amazon.com/Halloween--Be...4632883&sr=1-1&keywords=the+best+of+halloween


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up. I'm definitely getting this CD.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

That is one awesome CD! Original artists and all! Too bad it's temporarily out of stock


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

georgekillian said:


> That is one awesome CD! Original artists and all! Too bad it's temporarily out of stock


Actually, it's not sold out. On the linked page, just below the description, click the link that says "15 new from $5.20". 









(Sorry, I can't get the image to load any larger than this, but hopefully it still helps)


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

just rec'd my copy...I bought it new for about 5 bucks, plus another 4 for shipping...

Spookmaster


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

My copy came today. I just burned it onto my computer. I'm listening to Haunters Hangout right now, but I'll give it a listen tomorrow.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

hey kurtis thats an awesome CD! I was looking for something like this. I got these ghoulish things and a few others but this looks like the best one. I take it youi have this one? http://www.amazon.com/Spooky-Hallow...2948&sr=8-1&keywords=golden+records+halloween


----------

